# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Midlifecrisis,iedereen kan het krijgen! - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Iedereen kan een midlife crisis krijgen*
Het gevoel van welzijn en geluk evolueert naargelang de eigen geschiedenis, ontmoetingen, plannen, successen en moeilijkheden en dat een mensenleven lang. Maar ondanks het feit dat individuele verschillen erg groot kunnen zijn, lijken de curves van welzijn bij iedereen merkwaardig veel op elkaar… 

*
De curve van geluk en welzijn* 
Het ziet er naar uit dat het geluk in een leven een curve in U-vorm volgt, zo blijkt uit een onderzoek bij ongeveer 500.000 Amerikanen en Europeanen door twee economen, David G. Blanchflower en Andrew J. Oswald. De bevindingen van het grootscheepse onderzoek zijn gebaseerd op de ‘General Social Surveys' in de Verenigde Staten en de 'Eurobarometer' in Europa. 


*Het vierde is het moeilijkste decennium* 
Het laagste punt in de U-curve, het punt waarom het geluksgevoel het kleinst is, treedt op tijdens het vierde decennium van het leven, met andere woorden tussen de leeftijd van veertig en vijftig jaar. De curve is dezelfde bij mannen als bij vrouwen en aan beide kanten van de Atlantische oceaan. Het feit of men al dan niet getrouwd is, een hoog of laag inkomen heeft, kinderen of niet, heeft geen bijzondere invloed op die curve. De aanzienlijke daling van het geluksgevoel bij veertigers doet zich zowel voor bij vrijgezellen als bij getrouwde mensen die al of niet kinderen hebben en zowel bij rijke als bij minder begoede mensen. 
In de Verenigde Staten is het geluksgevoel op z'n laagst op de leeftijd van 49,5 bij mannen en 45,1 jaar bij vrouwen, in Europa op 44,1 jaar bij mannen en 42,6 jaar bij vrouwen. 


*Wat met verwachtingen?*
Niemand kan dit verschijnsel verklaren, maar er zijn wel hypotheses. 
Een van die hypotheses is dat men met de loop der jaren leert om zich aan te passen aan sterke en zwakke punten en dat na de helft van de gemiddelde levensduur men moet toegeven dat een aantal verlangens een illusie zullen blijven. Een andere mogelijkheid is dat mensen die blij zijn dat ze leven, langer leven dan anderen. In dat geval zouden mensen die op het laagst van de gelukscurve blijven er niet meer zijn omdat ze overleden zijn. Een derde mogelijke verklaring is dat relatief oude mensen blij zijn dat ze leven. Veel mensen van hun leeftijd zijn namelijk al overleden. Ze appreciëren de jaren die zij wél nog krijgen (het vergelijkingsmechanisme). 


*Wat na de crisis?* 
In het vijfde levensdecennium, tussen de leeftijd van vijftig en zestig jaar, neemt het geluksgevoel toe. Op de leeftijd van vijftig jaar ziet de toekomst er ook goed uit. 
En als ze over een goede gezondheid beschikken, zijn mensen van zeventig jaar net zo gelukkig als jongeren van twintig jaar. Betekent dat dat na de dood de curve van het geluk blijft stijgen? Misschien wel, misschien niet, er is geen enkel onderzoek dat uitsluitsel kan bieden. . .



26/02/2008 
Dr. Catherine Solano
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

